# Would like advice on route to Italy for March 2015?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,

Is there somewhere on here where I can find advice on routes to/through Italy?

I am starting to look at putting together a route from Calais to Lake Como - Florence - Rome -Pompeii - Sorrento - Positano and back through South of France.

Any advice would be good as we have only been to Venice (flew in and out), so no nothing about Italy, only where we would like to go!

we are planning to leave next February/March - earlier the better but depending on what will be open. Time is not decided as yet, by then we will both be retired so hopefully it will be about 3 months.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Suggest you read the posts in 'Italy Touring' first.
There is an amount of information in there including route through Belgium Luxembourg France Switzerland and into Italy via Gotthard Tunnel.
Then you will be able to ask more specific questions.
I am presently on a fantastic Sosta in Peschiera del Garda on Lake Garda which was identified by Rapide561. Details in 'Italy Touring'.
Ian


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Calais - Lake Como more or less fixes you to enter Switzerland at Basle. On the way there is an aire at Kaysersberg (but it costs) The Albert Schweitzer museum is worth a visit. This is the area for storks and there are several sites and a stork refuge just North of this. If you cycle there are lots of roads through vineyards and interesting villages to visit. On the way Nancy has an good camping municipal with bus to the town and several very good Art Nouveau museums if you are interested. The town centre is impressive You might make it through Switzerland in one day but will probably want a stop. There is a site at Luzern. This is expensive but because you have two long tunnels further south it might be a good idea to at least overnight here. (all Switzerland is expensive). You will be charged something like 30 - 40 euro for a motorway sticker at Basle but that does include a lot of tunnels and lasts until the next January In think. The other site in France that I would stop at is Metz. (Aire or site next to each other) a walk in to town.
All these sites are on the motorhome facts data base so i will not repeat them here.
It does so much depend on what sort of things you want to visit. There is the Verdun area which is sobering but perhaps we should all see it. If you put up more information there might be better suggestions. In France most campsites seem to be well connected to the local bus or tram service so that is worth looking out for.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

'Rapide 561' is the one to answer all your questions re italy.
(I only know that on the route I took to Cortona the road surfaces were full of potholes so make sure all your crockery is secure !


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Agree that Russel (rapide) is your best bet. somewhere on here is the 'Russel route' Used it during our trip to Italy.

Am more than a little envious, have fun.


Sue


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Spent a weekend in cannobio just into Italy on lake maggoire . If you can make it there to coincide with the market on Sunday it's worth a trip.. Lovely restaurants and bars on the lake side. We stayed at camping Internationale paradise. I highly recommend it . Very nice site well looked after on the waters edge.


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

russels route is excellent abd toll free apart from the swiss vignette we used it in 2010 to do lake guarda highly recomd was at pompei last week but that waa on a cruise herclanium is also worth doing u can get a combined entry ticket watch out fior the pickpockets in naples the missus thumped one that tried to dip her backpack


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

coroner said:


> russels route is excellent abd toll free apart from the swiss vignette we used it in 2010 to do lake guarda highly recomd was at pompei last week but that waa on a cruise herclanium is also worth doing u can get a combined entry ticket watch out fior the pickpockets in naples the missus thumped one that tried to dip her backpack


... and in Rome, especially on the Metro.

Get the ACSI book, if you're going to stay at campsites. (Buy on Outdoor Bits or Vicarious Books websites).You must have the card to qualify for the 12/14/16/18 euros tariff and the card is in the 2014 (or 2015) book.)

Don't even attempt Amalfi Coastal drive in summer (Sorrento-Positano). Madness doesn't begin to describe it, in fact I think you can't take a MH down there in peak season. Someone correct me if I am wrong.

You can get the vignette from Swiss Travel Centre in London if you prefer to get it ahead of time - it's valid for calendar year + Jan of the next. They will also send you lots of info on Switzerland and a booklet on the Swiss TCS campsites (CC equivalent). It's also useful to get info on regional transport concessions.

Happy Planning.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Back in 2010 we drove toll free from Barcelona to Rome, and also hapd trips out to Sorrento etc.

Our toll free route to Basle/Switzerland is HERE along with some others. We came back via Chateau Salins this morning.

We already had the Swiss paperwork from last year, so the toll this time from Garda to Calais was just 2.70 euro.

Lots of campsites on my blog that might interest you for your route

Cheers

Russ


----------

